
Continuing elaborate scam targets photographers - herodotus
https://petapixel.com/2019/01/16/how-an-elaborate-international-scam-is-making-the-rounds-among-instagrammers-and-photographers/
======
qnsi
easy to see this in a hindsight, but should probably ask their contact at
newspaper if this contact is legit. Also it's more common (at least in my
experience) to connect someone throught an introduction email, than just to
cold-email someone and say "Paul Graham from YC tells me to work with you"

